# Deck Removal



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

OK, I'll admit up front that I haven't taken the time to actually look real close or get in detail in the owner's manual on deck removal yet.

But I wanted to ask those of you out there with the GT5000 just how much is involved in removing the mower deck?

I'll be looking to do this a bit later on when I get ready to plow my garden and wanted and idea of what I am in for!  

Working 3rd shift slows me down doing some things, so I focused on my mods first but just haven't taken the time to get into the deck removal thing yet.


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay. The first thing to do is go buy a couple of cotterless hitch pins ( with the ball on the end ) 7/16 by 1.5-2" long to replace the pins that connect the deck to the front hanger ( this makes things WAY easier.) Then drive-up on a 2"x6" to raise the back a little, pull the two spring-loaded rear pins out, realease the belt tensioner, pull the belt off the clutch, and slide that puppy out. What else do want to know?

Bruce


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bruceman _
> *Okay. The first thing to do is go buy a couple of cotterless hitch pins ( with the ball on the end ) 7/16 by 1.5-2" long to replace the pins that connect the deck to the front hanger ( this makes things WAY easier.) Then drive-up on a 2"x6" to raise the back a little, pull the two spring-loaded rear pins out, realease the belt tensioner, pull the belt off the clutch, and slide that puppy out. What else do want to know?
> 
> Bruce *


I was just curious how intensive a process it was to yank the deck off. I know some tractors are easier than others to remove their decks. I just hadn't taken the time to study up on mine yet.

Thanks for the info on the pins. I assume those are readily available at most hardware stores?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't know about the GT5k, but mine also has a small cable for the safety switch system attached with a pin. 

Double check in your manual... and then do it --several--- times while the deck is clean and you don't have to have it working right then and there... After that, it'll be a piece of cake for you most anytime.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Don't know about the GT5k, but mine also has a small cable for the safety switch system attached with a pin.
> 
> Double check in your manual... and then do it --several--- times while the deck is clean and you don't have to have it working right then and there... After that, it'll be a piece of cake for you most anytime. *


Thanks, Greg. I almost did just that the other day, then got busy doing something else and never got around to it.

I guess there is nothing like practice to actually know how things work like that.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That about summarizes it...it's pretty easy and straight forward.


----------

